# اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...



## 2ANA 7OR (7 أغسطس 2007)

*اعزائى مديرى ادارة المنتدى ...*​ 
*تحية المسيح و سلامه تكون معكم دائما ...*​ 


*منذ يومين تقابلت مع اخونا العزيز مينا هوت على الماسنجر و طلب منى اقترح عليكم فتح ساحة خاصة بالاقباط ...*​ 


*و هو فى الحقيقة اقتراح جدير بالاهتمام ان يكون فى منتداكم ساحة خاصة بهم حيث الاقباط يشكلون اغلبية من حيث العدد من المسيحيين المتحدثيين باللغة العربية ... *​ 


*بالاضافة الى التهميش الذى يتعرضون اليه من قبل الحكومات المصرية و الاغلبية الاسلامية التى تعيش فى مصر موطن الاقباط الاصلى ...*​ 


*و عليه فأقتراح فتح ساحة جديدة خاص بالاقباط تناقش قضاياهم العامة و السياسية و تعرض مشاكلهم و همومهم و طموحاتهم و عرض الحلول الممكنة و افضل السبل الى الحصول على حقوقهم المدنية و السياسية ... فى ظل الظروف الحالية من المد الاصولى الاسلامى المتطرف اللذى لا يعترف بالآخر و يعتبر نفسه الافضل و لديه الحقيقة الكاملة و على الاخرين الخضوع له بل ايضا دفع فاتورة معتقده الدينى ؟! *​ 



*و فى اعتقادى الشخصى ان فتح مثل هذه الساحة الخاصة بمشاكل الاقباط سوف تجذب المزيد من الاعضاء المهتمين بالشأن القبطى سواء من الاقباط او غيرهم ... بالاضافة الى انها خدمة لهم لكسر حاجز التعتيم الاعلامى القائم على كل ما يخصهم ... و عرض الحقيقة الكاملة المجردة بدون تشويه او تأثير على الرأى العام كما يحدث فى الوقت الحالى ...*​ 


*اتمنى ان اسمع رأى الادارة الموقرة بخصوص هذا الاقتراح فى القريب العاجل ... متمنيا كل التوفيق و الازدهر دائما فى خدمة المسيح و المسيحيين و لتحل عليكم كل خير و بركة دائما ...*​


----------



## Coptic Lady (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

*Up UP*

*to @ coptic man*

:t19:​


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

بدي اسال هم بيضطهدوكم علشانكم اقباط  والا لانكم مسيحية؟؟
يعني ازا كنتم كاثوليك والا سيريان والا ارمن والا طائفة اخرى
اكيد رح يبقو يضطهدوكم  بس لانكم ولاننا مسيحية...


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح

اخي الحبيب 2ANA 7OR
كم فرحان لارى اسمك ينور المنتدى مرة اخرى
صلواتي لك و لعائلتك ان الرب يحفظكم

بالنسبة لأقتراحك حول الأهتمام بالشأن القبطي من القضايا العامة و الاظطهاد الذي يتعرض له الأقباط, نحن نحاول تغطية الاحداث بشئ قليل جدا و غير مرضي من خلال بعض المواضيع في المنتدى العام و قسم الاخبار

و الحقيقة نحن نطمح الى تغطية اكبر من الحالية لمتابعة القضايا المسيحية لمسيحي الشرق عامة و نطمح ايضا توجيه جزء من هذا الكم الهائل من الزوار للأطلاع على ما يعانيه مسيحي الشرق, لكن تخوفنا و ترددنا الوحيد هو الدخول في المواضيع السياسية, فهذا ليس من اهدافنا ولا من توجهنا و لا من خبرتنا, لذلك اذا صار الاتفاق على التخصص في طرح مواضيع تغطية لحالات الاضطهاد بصورة عامة لا بصيغة سياسة سنكون سعيدين بفتح صاحة لتغطية و بحث مواضيع مسيحي الشرق بصورة شاملة و منها القبطية بصورة خاصة ايضا. لكن لا يخفى اننا سنحتاج الى دعمك الكبير في حالة افتتاحنا للقسم.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Basilius (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



ارووجة قال:


> بدي اسال هم بيضطهدوكم علشانكم اقباط والا لانكم مسيحية؟؟
> يعني ازا كنتم كاثوليك والا سيريان والا ارمن والا طائفة اخرى
> اكيد رح يبقو يضطهدوكم بس لانكم ولاننا مسيحية...


 
اروجة .... علشان احنا  مسيحيين 
بس عايز افهمك حاجة 
فية فرق بين العرق و بين الطائفة 
الاقباط عرق و ليس طائفة ... لكن يمكن ارتبط اسم الاقباط بالارثوذكس لان الاغلبية الساحقة من الاقباط هم من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية
ففية فرق بين الطائفة و العرق 
يعني مثلا انتي قلتي كاثوليك ولا سريان .... السريان عرق 
منهم السريان الكاثوليك و السريان الارثوذكس 
هو يمكن ارتبط اسمنا كاقباط بالارثوذكسية لان معظمنا ارثوذكس وانا منهم 
وطبعا هما بيضطهدونا لاننا مسيحيين


----------



## ارووجة (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> اروجة .... علشان احنا  مسيحيين
> بس عايز افهمك حاجة
> فية فرق بين العرق و بين الطائفة
> الاقباط عرق و ليس طائفة ... لكن يمكن ارتبط اسم الاقباط بالارثوذكس لان الاغلبية الساحقة من الاقباط هم من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية
> ...




فاهمة بس ليش لما يصير اي شي بمصر
بيقولو اقباط  مابيقولو مسيحية؟
مع انه معلوم انه هالشي اللي صار علشان هالشخص او اهلشي بيتعلق بالمسيحية


----------



## Basilius (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*




> فاهمة بس ليش لما يصير اي شي بمصر
> بيقولو اقباط مابيقولو مسيحية؟
> مع انه معلوم انه هالشي اللي صار علشان هالشخص او اهلشي بيتعلق بالمسيحية


 
لان المسلمين ليسوا باقباط 
القبطية ارتبطت بمصر المسيحية


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

اهلا بالاخ الحبيب انا حر وكوبتك ليدي

بالنسبة للاقتراح اشكرك علي طرحه في صيغة منظمة وقد اتفقت مع الحبيب ماي روك علي فتح الصفحة ولكن لانريد ان ندمجها سياسيا انما نظهر الاقباط ومعاناتهم وبعض معانات المسيحيين في شتي الاماكن مثل العراق ايضا وقد اقترحت اسماء للساحة ومنها

خلف جدار الصمت - ملفات مغلقة 

اتمني اعرف رائيك مبدائيا

سلام ونعمة

رد علي سؤال ارووجة

الاقباط المسيحيين هم العرق المصري الاصلي بدون اختلاط

اما المسلمين الاقباط فهم تزاوجوا مع العرب فصار الجنس مختلط

لذلك يطلق علي مسيحي مصر الاقباط


----------



## 2ANA 7OR (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> 
> اخي الحبيب 2ANA 7OR
> كم فرحان لارى اسمك ينور المنتدى مرة اخرى
> ...


 
*سلام المسيح ...*

*شكرا يا زعيم على سرعة الرد ... و انا تحت امركم فى أى خدمة مطلوبة منى علما بأن هناك فريق عمل جاهز للعمل معى مكون من الآسماء التالية :*
*2ANA 7OR*
*COPTIC LADY*
*KITTY*
*COPTIC MAN الصاحب الفكرة *

*و اتفق معاك تماما على فتح ساحة خاصة بحقوق مسيحيى الشرق بصفة عامة و الأقباط بصورة خاصة ... *

*فى انتظار ردكم الكريم مصاحبا لسلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل سلام داعيا ان يحفظنا جميعا من مكايد ابليس و يرشدنا فى خدمة شعوبنا و اهالينا و المسيحية عموما فى الشرق ...*


----------



## 2ANA 7OR (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



Coptic Man قال:


> اهلا بالاخ الحبيب انا حر وكوبتك ليدي
> 
> بالنسبة للاقتراح اشكرك علي طرحه في صيغة منظمة وقد اتفقت مع الحبيب ماي روك علي فتح الصفحة ولكن لانريد ان ندمجها سياسيا انما نظهر الاقباط ومعاناتهم وبعض معانات المسيحيين في شتي الاماكن مثل العراق ايضا وقد اقترحت اسماء للساحة ومنها
> 
> ...


 
*عزيزى COPTIC MAN ابن الملك المحبب الى قلوبنا جميعا ...*

*سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل سلام ... *
*لن نختلف على اسم الساحة المهم مضمونها يخدم الهدف منه ... *


----------



## jim_halim (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

سلام و نعمة .. 

إقتراح جيد فعلاً .. 

أضم صوتي لصوتكم .. 

​


----------



## veansea (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

تمت عاجبنى خلف جدار الصمت 
اسم جامد جدا وهيشد الناس
اكتر من الاسم التانى 
وفعلا الموضوع ده مهم عشان كمان الاضطهاد اللى هنا فى مصر بيعملوة والردود على اقباط المهجر لطلبهم المساعده للشعب المصرى وخاصه الاقباط


----------



## Coptic Lady (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

*سلام ونعمة*

*ها يا ادمن كوبتك مان ......... هل من جديد فى الموضوع ولا حينام نوم عميق !!!!!!!*


----------



## My Rock (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



Coptic Lady قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> 
> *ها يا ادمن كوبتك مان ......... هل من جديد فى الموضوع ولا حينام نوم عميق !!!!!!!*


 
لا طبعا الموضوع ما نام و لا حينام, لانه شئ كنا نطمح له من فترة, لكن أكذب عليكم لو قلت ان قسم جديد نستطيع افتتاحه في يوم او اثنين

لكن انا متابع للموضوع و سنتوصل لصيغة نهائية عن قريب بمشيئة الرب.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



Coptic Lady قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> 
> *ها يا ادمن كوبتك مان ......... هل من جديد فى الموضوع ولا حينام نوم عميق !!!!!!!*


 
سلام ونعمة يا كوبتك ليدي

اطمني الموضوع مش هينام اطلاقا ونحن بصدد انشاءه في القريب العاجل 

سلام المسيح


----------



## the servant (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

سلام نعمة للجميع,,,

بالنسبة لاقتراح اقامة قسم خاص بقضايا الاقباط وتهميشهم حلو كتير وكوني
قبطي وفخور بذلك المفروض يبسطني عشان هايسلط الضوء علي القضايا القبطية
اللي بتحاول وسائل الاعلام المصرية والعربية انها تعتم عليها.بس انا بعد اذنكم ليا اقتراح تاني
لية ما يكونش القسم الجديد دة خاص بقضايا الحريات واضطهاد المسيحين اللي بيعيشوا
في المنطقة العربية وما يقاسوة من الحكام العرب . وشريعة غير سماوية تطبق عليهم
كل المسيحين العرب ذاقوااا الويلين من هذة السياسات الهمجية

اقباط-موارنة- كلدان- اشوريين-سريان-بربر.....والبقية تأتي
لكن القوة الحقيقية لنا نحن المسيحين العرب هي في اتحادنا ضدد الهمجية والجهل والتعصب الاعمي
في دولنا ,اللة قادر يرد مصر وبلاد العرب الية


----------



## Coptic Lady (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



Coptic Man قال:


> سلام ونعمة يا كوبتك ليدي
> 
> اطمني الموضوع مش هينام اطلاقا ونحن بصدد انشاءه في القريب العاجل
> 
> سلام المسيح


 

*سلام ونعمة*

*هل من جديد كوبتك مان؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*شكلكم طنشتوا الموضوع كله على كل حال نحب بس نفهم رسيتوا على ايه مش اكتر ...*


----------



## My Rock (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



Coptic Lady قال:


> *سلام ونعمة*
> 
> *هل من جديد كوبتك مان؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *شكلكم طنشتوا الموضوع كله على كل حال نحب بس نفهم رسيتوا على ايه مش اكتر ...*


 

الموضوع طول حبتين نعم, لكن محدش طنشه ابدا 
كنا نناقش الموضوع مع المشرفين لنسمع الأراء و الأضافات التي كانت كثيرة و مختلفة
لكن المختصر المفيد, اجماع المشرفين لا يرحبون بفكرة فتح قسم جديد للتخوف من تقلب المواضيع للسياسة و التي ليست من توجه المنتدى و أدارته
لذلك يمكن جدولة الفكرة بصيغة اخبار و تغطيات لكل ما يصيب مسيحي الشرق في قسم *الاخبار المسيحية والعامة* التي بتباعها يمكن الأضافة على وصف القسم الحالي ليضم الفكرة المطروحة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## sako8890 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*

سلام ونعمة المسيح:
انا عايزه ائول حاجه انا مش قبطيه بس تسمحولي ان اكون معاكو بالقسم الجديد :new2:لان انا بحب القبطيين ان كنا قبطيين وله كاثوليك وله بروتستانت 
عادي احنه كلنه مسيحيين مش كده؟بليييييييييز عايزه جواب

*عراقــــــــــــــــــيه وسأظل عراقيــــــــــــه*


----------



## Coptic Lady (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اقتراح بفتح ساحة خاصة بالأقباط ...*



My Rock قال:


> الموضوع طول حبتين نعم, لكن محدش طنشه ابدا
> كنا نناقش الموضوع مع المشرفين لنسمع الأراء و الأضافات التي كانت كثيرة و مختلفة
> لكن المختصر المفيد, اجماع المشرفين لا يرحبون بفكرة فتح قسم جديد للتخوف من تقلب المواضيع للسياسة و التي ليست من توجه المنتدى و أدارته
> لذلك يمكن جدولة الفكرة بصيغة اخبار و تغطيات لكل ما يصيب مسيحي الشرق في قسم *الاخبار المسيحية والعامة* التي بتباعها يمكن الأضافة على وصف القسم الحالي ليضم الفكرة المطروحة.
> ...


 

*سلام ونعمة اخى الغالى  روك ...*

*معلش سامحنى فهمى بسيط :smil13:*
*بس اللى فهمتو انكم مش عاوزين المنتدى يقلب سياسة !!!! هل فهمت جيدا ام احلم؟؟*

*اولا انت اقترحت ان يكون منتدى المقترح يشمل جميع اخبار الاضطهاد والقرف اللى بيتعرض له المسيحيى كافة مش بس الاقباط صح ؟؟*

*يبقى سامحنى خوفكم من السياسة يخليكم مثلا لابد ان تمنعوا تماما اى مواضيع تتحدث عن اضطهاد او مشاكل للمسيحين فى الشرق التعيس ؟؟*

*هل المطالبة بالحقوق والمجاهرة بها اصبح يثير الخوف ؟؟*

*هل الافضل ان يظل الاقباط وشتى المسيحين فى سبات عميق مش عارفين حاجة عن اى حاجة ؟؟ عشان السياسة مرعبة؟؟*

*هل تعلم عزيزى ان الكنيسة القبطية لها دور سياسى ؟؟*

*لماذا لم تخاف الكنيسة القبطية مثلا؟؟*

*والكنيسة المارونية لها دور ضليع فى السياسة فلما لم تخاف ؟؟*

*هل ترون ان الحقوق سترجع فقط بالصمت والفرجة من بعيد لبعيد؟؟ كارثة :smil13:*

*هل السياسة لن يكون لها دور اساسى فى كشف مساوئ العالم الاسلامى للغرب وفضحهم دوليا مما يجعلنا فى موقف قوة يؤهلنا لاحقا للمطالبة بحقوق اكثر واكثر ؟؟*

*كل الكنيسة المضهدة والتى يمنع بناؤها فى مصر مثلا هل تظنون ان محاولاتنا الشتى لاستصدار قانون مساواة فى بناء دور العبادة يأتى بدون سياسة ؟؟*

*هل سياسة المنتدى هى فقط الصلاة والترانيم وهو الشيئ الرائع ونفس الشيئ الالعاب الترفيهية و الحماس الرهيب لمعرفة الشخصية من اخر رقم للموبايل او من لون الكى بورد ؟؟ *

*لمذا ترفضون ان تجذب هذا الحماس لشيئ اخر مفيد ينضم لباقة المنتدى بل له فائدة اكبر كثيرا من تلك المواضيع !!!*

*لا اعلم لكن ان كان توجه المنتدى ضد السياسة ليلغى موقع الاخبار فما اكثرهم على النت ...ولتلغى كافة المواضيع التى تتحدث عن اضطهاد والاسلمة قصرية فى شتى انحاء العالم العربى التعيس خاصة فى مصر والعراق...*

*قراركم محبط للاسف ويجعلنى ارى ان تغييب الشباب عن مشاكلهم هو قمة السلبية التى لا ارى انها يجب ان يتسم بها منتدى نحترمه اقصى احترام ويضم مجموعة رائعة من كافة المسيحين من كل الدول والتوجهات *

*خاصة ان الفكرة فى المقام الاول كانت نابعة من ادمن كوبتك مان التى تحمس لها وحمسنا لها وارى ان هذا من منطلق احساسة بالمسئولية الايجابية عن الحقوق الضائعة للاقباط خاصة والمسيحين عامة *

*واخيرا اشكرك عزيزى على مجهودك وربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الصالح*

*وكان الله فى عون الكنيسة المضطهدة فى كافة انحاء الشرق الاسلامى...*


*وربنا مع الجميع امين ....*


----------

